# Need some happy thoughts



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

This might be the wrong place and if it is please move the thread. This morning I saw a GSD post on facebook in a high kill shelter. I am talking to someone close to the shelter who has offered to pull the dog and help transport him to me. Keep us in your thoughts that we are able to pull this boy!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Done, and good luck.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I'm late on this. I hope you got him.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for saving a shelter dog. He will be forever grateful.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope it worked out for you. Thank you for saving him.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck! Keep us posting. What you're doing is awesome.


----------

